# Travel Insurance to UK with pre existing conditions



## Licky*22EW (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking for personal recommendations for a single trip travel insurance policy to cover a trip to the UK and back for two over 65s that would cover pre existing conditions.

The company whom we have used for the last 10 years no longer covers Ex Pats as from last December 2017.

Hoping that someone has got a good recommendation from personal experience and any advice on any to avoid

Many thanks


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Of course, you do realize you have access to the NHS when you are back in the UK. I assume you have S-1 coverage while in Spain? In addition you are entitled for a EHIC. 

https://www.surreyandsussex.nhs.uk/...al-Treatment-for-Non-Resident-UK-Citizens.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phil Squares said:


> Of course, you do realize you have access to the NHS when you are back in the UK. I assume you have S-1 coverage while in Spain? In addition you are entitled for a EHIC.
> 
> https://www.surreyandsussex.nhs.uk/...al-Treatment-for-Non-Resident-UK-Citizens.pdf


Yes, that's correct IF they have S1s - not all over 65s get a pension yet, & therefore they won't have S1s

If they do, it's full access to all NHS services in the UK, including planned treatment.

It doesn't of course cover repatriation to Spain, as travel insurance usually would.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Yes, that's correct IF they have S1s - not all over 65s get a pension yet, & therefore they won't have S1s
> 
> If they do, it's full access to all NHS services in the UK, including planned treatment.
> 
> It doesn't of course cover repatriation to Spain, as travel insurance usually would.


Is this correct? If the OP is now living in Spain - not resident in the UK - I thought they would not be eligible for the NHS if they are just visiting, (apart from emergency treatment)

The S1 form provides health cover to Brits in Spain.

_Katrina Osman of IHC Employee Benefits said: “Many people don’t realise that once they move abroad then they can’t simply return for a holiday or to visit family and use the NHS for non-emergency treatment. If you live abroad for more than three months you don’t automatically qualify for NHS treatment, even if you still have a UK passport.”_


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Surely they are only interested in emergency treatment I would assume.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Trubrit said:


> Surely they are only interested in emergency treatment I would assume.


Not if they are asking about a policy which covers pre-existing conditions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Is this correct? If the OP is now living in Spain - not resident in the UK - I thought they would not be eligible for the NHS if they are just visiting, (apart from emergency treatment)
> 
> The S1 form provides health cover to Brits in Spain.
> 
> _Katrina Osman of IHC Employee Benefits said: “Many people don’t realise that once they move abroad then they can’t simply return for a holiday or to visit family and use the NHS for non-emergency treatment. If you live abroad for more than three months you don’t automatically qualify for NHS treatment, even if you still have a UK passport.”_


Yes it's correct for S1 holders.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Yes it's correct for S1 holders.


Thanks for this....... most interesting

I found the linked article which confirms this situation.

/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Thanks for this....... most interesting
> 
> I found the linked article which confirms this situation.
> 
> /SNIP/


I've had to remove the link because it's to a competing forum

This isn't though, and confirms the information BRITISH PENSIONERS RESIDENT IN SPAIN ARE ENTITLED TO FULL ACCESS TO NHS HEALTHCARE IN THE UK


----------



## Licky*22EW (Feb 8, 2018)

Awfully sorry folks but am new to this site and have possibly messed up my reply but here goes again.....

Thank you for all of your comments and replies

I would clarify that we are both UK OAPs, over 65, with S1 forms and are fully aware of how to use them in the UK. (We both have EHIC cards, which are only for use by ourselves, as UK OAPs resident in Spain in other EU states, other than where we are resident in Spain, and of course the UK)

Just looking for a recommendation for travel insurance that will cover pre existing medical conditions for a single UK trip as our normal insurers have stopped cover for ExPats. 

As someone correctly states travel insurance covers repatriation costs, in addition to other cover

Only looking for recommendations, if anyone is able to assist who has had personal experience and advice on any to avoid

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Licky*22EW said:


> Awfully sorry folks but am new to this site and have possibly messed up my reply but here goes again.....
> 
> Thank you for all of your comments and replies
> 
> ...


I can't recommend anything, but since you're covered for all possible healthcare eventualities in the UK, I wonder if there's any kind of policy just for repatriation costs?


----------



## FranE (Feb 8, 2018)

No, I don't believe there is any sort of cover just for repatriation costs. It's just included in travel insurance, along with loss of luggage and all sort of other stuff that you generally don't want.

I also don't have any recommendations or experience. We (now 67 and 62) used to get travel insurance, specifically for the repatriation cover, but never had to use it because (as has been said) you'll be covered for anything anyway, except repatriation and I suppose in the scheme of things that's a fairly small risk. 

Because of our ages and pre-existing conditions, travel insurance is no longer affordable for us.

If you Google "expat travel insurance" (as I did recently) you will find loads, including specifically for expats in Spain. They all cover OUR pre-existing conditions (5 of them between us), but at a price. We recently looked through one that indicated the cover would be £185 until we went through the medical questions when it shot up to £1300 !! ALL insurers ask the same questions of about pre-existing conditions. I tried one on the phone once and he went through exactly the same list as all the other online ones we tried. 

We discovered (almost to our cost!) that if you find something that seems acceptable, click on the link to "cover details" and check the small print for any restrictions in the cover. Restrictions are rarely, if ever, mentioned in the applications process. 

Sorry this doesn't answer your original question, but just wanted to add my experiences.


----------



## Licky*22EW (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you for all of your replies.

As an ex insurance underwriter, in a previous life, I am well aware of carefully reading policy wordings and the need for my hubby and self to obtain travel insurance and the pitfalls of not doing so

It seems that no one has any recommendations of any specific companies to offer. Thank you all any way


----------

